# Our Foal has arrived



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Well our Warmblood had her foal saturday at 9.30pm a Dunn filly, we are so pleased , both are doing well, ill post some pics up as soon as i work out how to do it lol


mazzi xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

congratulations i look forward to seeing the pics..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

We think she loves a camera, because everytime we took a photo she seemed to pose for it lol, we are over the moon with her, and mum is so good, thank you for congratulating us, 

mazzi xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, how lovely. Can't wait to see the pikkies
"Congratulations"*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

This is our new baby girl, taken the night she was born Saturday .


mazzi xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

she is an absolute darling. what a great picture


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning!
I love dunn's.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG! She's just gorgeous
Have you thought of any names for her yet ?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

here she is with mummy

mazzi xx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww swoon - she is gorgeous. Does she have a name?? Hows about "Dunn and Dusted" for a show name


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

She has no name yet..............



















she seems to love a camera thou lol

mazzi xx


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Mum looks really really well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic pics, mum and foal are gorgeous, Congratulations


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, the pics are just fab. Your mare is in great condition, she looks so proud of her baby
Haha, love the Dunn & Dusted name Jo
You could call her Dusty for short*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Mum is 17hh's and baby is quite big, now i know how to add photos i shall post some up of our other 2 Horses Thank You for the nice replies much welcomed . Yes that is a good name, thank you.


mazzi xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Mum looks a bit 'handy' what have you done with her??? bet she is a lovely ride, and baby looks stunning


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Mum is a fantastic jumper, and she is so good with her baby, we are so pleased that both are well, i now know how to add pics and i have posted our others in the photo section as well as Ria before she was put in foal.


mazzi xx


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

She's just adorable.
Who's the sire?
Got any plans for her?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful and the pictures are fantastic


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

She is gorgeous


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

the picture of mum and foal would make a great screensaver


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Her Sire is a Warmblood called "Oscar" who belongs to Lochmore Stud, There web site is www.Lochmore Stud.co.uk
Hes stunning. Yes that oic of her and Ria would make a great screen saver, we filmed her today running round, she has such wonderful movement, we are now thinking on the lines of dressage, but thats still to be decided and is a distance away at the moment, we just want to enjoy her not forgetting spoiling lol

mazzi xx


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Lovely piccies, what a beautiful mum & a gorgeous foal. Make the most of it, they soon grow up, don't they?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

mazzi said:


> Her Sire is a Warmblood called "Oscar" who belongs to Lochmore Stud, There web site is www.Lochmore Stud.co.uk
> Hes stunning. Yes that oic of her and Ria would make a great screen saver, we filmed her today running round, she has such wonderful movement, we are now thinking on the lines of dressage, but thats still to be decided and is a distance away at the moment, we just want to enjoy her not forgetting spoiling lol
> 
> mazzi xx


Beautifull mare and foal, mum has such a lovely shiny coat and that baby...well shes a lil stunner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

oops sorry

Lochmore Stud - Home

the sire name is "Oscar"

please let me know if this works, hope so

mazzi xx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*She is well gorgeous I want one lol. Congrats on safe delivery!*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Your mare and foal are both so sweet. x


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank You all, we have named her "OCTAVIA" and shes growing fast, my son said shes nearly 12hh and shes spoilt  she should make a good Dressage Horse when shes older, 


mazzi xx


----------



## adanac (Aug 22, 2008)

*congratulations on your new baby,your mare is stunning.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How cute and your mare has a lovely face..


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

Aww what they are cute ! And Oscar is WOOOOOW stunning stud !!!










He is a stunner !


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow gorgeous horse,wish i could ride


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww gorgeous foal and mum of course.xxxx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

bootiful horses


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she so sweet


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

just thought i would put an update on our baby, shes now over 13hh's, and she is very spoilt, i shall put the latest pics up of her for you all to see hows she is doing, we think she will be doing dressage, as we have been told that because of the build of her etc, she has great dressage potential. her name is "Octavia" have no idea where that name came from, son picked it.

mazzi xx


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

just looked on here she is so sweet mum looks so happy with her baby when was she born and is she still with mum?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Shes 3mths old now, and yes def with mum,ill update the pics of her, so you all can see her, Thank You all for the lovely comments on "Octavia", she is a cutie.

mazzi xx


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awwww! What a cutie! Looking forward to seeing some more pics of Octavia. I think thats a fab name! She's gonna be a stunning horse!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I shall add some more within a few days, she stands at 14/1hh at the moment, shes very spoilt and very big. But is still very pretty. Her Future is Dressage, as she has the shoulders for it, aswell as the movement. And runs rings round mum.


mandi


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow both she and her mum are gorgeous.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

shes beautiful as is her Mum! thanks for sharing the pics xx


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

She is gorgeous I really do love duns.
Would be lovely to see pics of her now.
What lines is mum from?


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

Why is the poster a guest? I would like to see more photos of this foal, she is beautiful.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

What a beautiful sight - they are both so adorable


----------



## TRACHELSTUD (Apr 16, 2009)

What a gorgeous foal, who was she bred by?
How big is mum and dad?
Well done you xx


----------



## speakthevoice (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just read the posts, her mum is 17HH WarmBlood and the Foul is destant to do Dressage, and From what i make of this post is that the poster Bred her themselves. nd I just looked at the sire "Oscar" and hes is stunning aswell, and is also a WarmBlood.


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

mazzi said:


> Thank You all, we have named her "OCTAVIA" and shes growing fast, my son said shes nearly 12hh and shes spoilt  she should make a good Dressage Horse when shes older,
> 
> mazzi xx


what a beautiful name!They are both beautiful!


----------

